# Just curious what everyone's job(s) are?



## Johnnny (May 10, 2004)

I was just curious what everyone's job(s) are?

I work for a computer company doing Photoshop work for them with a buddy of mine. A lot of the time they let me take my work home & I only need to come half a day sometimes as long as the work gets done. They pay us $30/hr & we have free time as we can do our work in the evening if we want & go to the gym in the afternoon.

But I'm think of taking a personal training certification course as I always have friends wanting to train with me, asking me to make them routines, & I get ppl who just started training asking me for diet/training advice. So I figure I might as well get paid for it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 10, 2004)

I do clinical research.

I have done the personal training thing and it was not for me.  I, like you, have always had people come up and aske me for advice.  People always came up to me when the advice was free, but once there was a price on it, fewer came.  The ones that were willing to pay the money, were not willing to do the work so i got out of it.  I would say I have trained at least 50 pay clients and would say that maybe 5 were willing to put forth the effort  needed to achieve their goal.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

I'm unemployed, about to graduate.


----------



## Johnnny (May 10, 2004)

greekblondechic what are you graduating in?



Dale Mabry what type of clinical research do you do? & you really think that the personal training thing isn't a good idea? I see several trainers men & women with at least 4 clients usually more 4-6 days a week. They must have a way to get clients & keep them.


----------



## ALBOB (May 10, 2004)

I'm the Hiring/Training/Sales Manager for Roto-Rooter of Las Vegas.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 10, 2004)

I am in Maternal Fetal Medicine, but I am transferring to pain magnagement/physical therapy at the end of the month to work on a fibromyalgia study.

If you are a good salesman, personal training can be very lucrative.  Problem is, you can be one of the most intelligent people when it comes to training and diet and someone who knows nothing can be more succesful at it because they are a better salesmen.  Alot of people also get work based solely on the way they look.

IMO, Personal training needs to be regulated alot more and possibly even be a college degree field.


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Technical Support for a pharmacy chain.  Looking forward to getting out of it.  I'm working on my ISSA certification and also considering trying to get in to the Fire Department.


----------



## ALBOB (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_I am transferring to pain magnagement



That's good because listening to you makes people ill.


----------



## Johnnny (May 10, 2004)

The certification I'm thinking of is CORFIT which is known. Personally I think I have something that would sell. The fact that I used to have a 43inch waist at almost the same body weight as I am now with a 34 inch waist with descent size/power/shape for someone who is completely natural just whey protein, food & training.

I enjoy doing the Photoshop stuff, but never wanted to go into web design as I've been told by ppl that it's a high pressure job & many ppl get burnt out.

Anyone else have a photoshop job?

Var you say you do technical support for a pharmacy chain? I'm assuming it's with the computer?


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 10, 2004)

<~~~ Cost Accounting

#2..........Self employed = Floor care.


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Var you say you do technical support for a pharmacy chain? I'm assuming it's with the computer?



We handle everything from script filling to hardware/software support to procedural operations.


----------



## cappo5150 (May 10, 2004)

Desktop Support for the World's largest producer of fresh fruit and vegetables.  And its not Del Monte.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Johnny, I'm getting my BA in Communication.


----------



## Paynne (May 10, 2004)

I write software for a subcontractor to the FAA.


----------



## Rich46yo (May 10, 2004)

""""""Anyone else have a photoshop job?""""""""

                          Not really. Im a Policeman in a large city but Im also a professional videographer. I use PS fairly much, mostly for titleing and frame export. Im far from being an expert at it but it is a fascinating program. Dont let the experiences of other people stop you from getting into web design. Some people get burned out from anything. Being a cop knocks 10 years off of your life just from the aggravation.

                   Web disigners make good money and your never lacking in challenges, go for it...........take care.............Rich


----------



## Pepper (May 10, 2004)

I am the rear tire carrier for Rusty Wallace's pit crew.


----------



## JLB001 (May 10, 2004)

Leasing Consultant at an Apartment Community.


----------



## irontime (May 10, 2004)

I'm a bitch at a welding shop during the week where i get to lift lots of metal. Then on the weekends I'm a grunt at a lumber mill where I get really messy playing with wood 

i do have my associate degree for education and considering taking the next two years to get my Masters.


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2004)

I am a student member coordinator for my provinces engineering and geoscience association during the day.

I have my own training business that i do in the evenings and on weekends, boot camps and corporate personal training along with fitness seminars soon


----------



## Fit Freak (May 10, 2004)

Dale...my mother has fibromyalgia...and also attends a chronic pain clinic due to a spinal cord injury (tumor actually).  I'm also a nursing student....I'd be very interested in hearing or reading about some of your work!

Degree in Business (Accounting) & NOW...Nursing (RN) student


----------



## Johnnny (May 10, 2004)

All very interesting. I notice there's a few computer programmers here. The ppl that are programmers here, do you use C++ I guess?

Fit Freak sorry to hear about your mother. My Mother's been hospitalized for the last 20yrs at 60yrs old with Lupus & osteoporosis caused by the Cortisone as the stupid Doctor didn't give her calcium (a common thing now) 20yrs ago.

irontime what's the welding work force like? I have a buddy who's thinking of taking a welding trade course but not sure about the job market. He originally took a government funded printing/pre-press (graphic stuff to send for print) & has been looking for a printing job for almost 2yrs & had no luck. He's been working several days a week in an office to make money.

Paynne What type of software do you write & what are they designed to do?

Rich46yo I can imagine that being a police officer is very stressful at times. Personally I think I may stick with the Photoshop job I have for now. I'm not an expert in it but I know enough & the pay is pretty descent.

greekblondechic do you have any idea what types of jobs you'd look into with communications? Something at an office I guess?

cappo5150 do you do networking or hardware repair?

Pepper forgive me if I should have, but who are they? & how'd you get that cool job?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Dale...my mother has fibromyalgia...and also attends a chronic pain clinic due to a spinal cord injury (tumor actually).  I'm also a nursing student....I'd be very interested in hearing or reading about some of your work!
> 
> Degree in Business (Accounting) & NOW...Nursing (RN) student



ACtually, I start in June.  The bascs behind the trials I will be getting into is that there is apparently a bed that helps peeps sleep, looks VERY promising.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I'm the Hiring/Training/Sales Manager for Roto-Rooter of Las Vegas.



Read: I teach people how to clean shitters in Vegas.


----------



## Sean0621 (May 10, 2004)

I'm a full time student, a police officer in training and I'm a Field Radio Operator in the US Marine Corps Reserve.


----------



## Stickboy (May 10, 2004)

I am a airfield Manager in the USAF.  Spent 16 years as a flight dispatcher, before moving up into my current slot.  (I "own" the airfield, and supervise the dispatch section).


----------



## Johnnny (May 10, 2004)

Sean0621 cool job.


----------



## ms21vegas (May 10, 2004)

Admin Ass I May 20th @ U.N.L.V


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2004)

I am a blue jean riveter, I pop those rivets onto your jeans. 

Actually I am a Photovoltaics Engineer or Solar Applications Technician or whatever they call me, I do computer/network/web stuff on the side.


----------



## Johnnny (May 10, 2004)

Stickboy have you ever flown a fighter plane? You should think about getting a job at Area 51. Someone with your Airforce experience would be ideal.

maniclion how'd you get into Photovoltaics Engineer or Solar Applications Technician? Did you learn the computer/network/web stuff on your own? Or did you take courses?


----------



## TheRoyalOne (May 10, 2004)

Desktop / Tech support for VP's and Electrical Engineers  for both domestic and International offices. My company builds lasers used in semiconductor manufacturing


----------



## Stickboy (May 10, 2004)

Other than C172, C182RG, and PA28's no.  I did get a chance to fly a T38 once (it was a blast), but I'm not a pilot.   Dispatchers TELL pilots where to go.


----------



## Johnnny (May 10, 2004)

Stickboy I should know what these are as I'm really into aircraft carriers & fighter planes, but these are helicopters? Damn cool though. Would you apply for Area 51?


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> maniclion how'd you get into Photovoltaics Engineer or Solar Applications Technician? Did you learn the computer/network/web stuff on your own? Or did you take courses?



I went to college for computers, when I got out nobody wanted a computer person so I went into the Solar business.  I figured it will be a big industry one day when we run out of oil.


----------



## OceanDude (May 10, 2004)

Manic Lion - this is precisely why I got out of computers and software. I have an enormous amount of experience and I hated to toss it all out the window (including advanced degrees in it) but I am not going to be held hostage to the exportation of our jobs to foreigners (e.g. India). These sweat shops work for 1/5th our salary and have no life outside of the job. It use to be a terrific way to get paid to have fun in this country . But alas the good days are over and all we do now in this country is integrate microsoft applicaitons and data and hack junk with cut and paste editors on the web sites with high school nerds.

-OD


----------



## OceanDude (May 10, 2004)

Hard to say what I do anymore. Pretty much whatever I want to I guess. Decided I was tired of the Corporate America rat race and ???fired my last boss??? after he tried to extort me into firing a good man for political reasons. At least I took him out with me as I went out the door.

Use to be a lot of different things: Research Scientist, Computer Scientist, Electrical Engineer, System Engineer, Technical Director, Technical Marketer, Marketing Consultant and Investor. Also had my own marketing company on the side and did some freelance writing too.

Now I do some occasional ???special projects??? that I get asked to help out on here and there. Also doing some real estate investing on the side when I need some cash to play with or get bored. I also sell high end luxury properties to clients when ever we can find some available inventory. Usually I can sit back on my duff and relax after I sell a few of these properties at the $1million mark or there abouts.

Other than that I just do recreational things like body building, offshore fishing, yachting, and experiment with different martini formulas.

OD


----------



## Pitboss (May 10, 2004)

I manage a strip club and bounce when needed. 

Boy that was easy to describe.


----------



## Johnnny (May 10, 2004)

maniclion yeah that's the problem with computer jobs now. How'd you get into the Solar business & what type of schooling did you require?

OceanDude I totally agree with you. My Photoshop teacher told me that they have programming & web designers in India & China who can do it in their apartment or house & get paid around $4/hr. 

That's one reason I'm not sure I want to get into web design.


----------



## Johnnny (May 10, 2004)

Pitboss is the strip club biker owned? Most of the clubs here are biker owned (Hells Angels).

That must be a fun place to work in sometimes. You must be "close" with the ladies eh?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Pitboss.. I need a job


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Precious metal trade.


----------



## Johnnny (May 10, 2004)

greekblondechic nice one. One things for sure if you worked there, I'd come to see you LOL.


----------



## cappo5150 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_cappo5150 do you do networking or hardware repair?


I basically handle VPN troubleshooting, Citrix problems, video conferencing, etc. Mostly communication type stuff. I've gotten out the Ghosting/hardware repair area, thank god. I would love to get out the IT field in general, but I have nothing else to fall back on.


----------



## Pitboss (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Pitboss is the strip club biker owned? Most of the clubs here are biker owned (Hells Angels).
> 
> That must be a fun place to work in sometimes. You must be "close" with the ladies eh?



It's own by a husband and wife. Same owners for nearly 3o years.  But we have two clubs and the one in Chatsworth is considered a Hells Angels bar. All that means is that other clubs have to have permission to hang out there. 

Fun? sometimes. Mostly boring, same ole same ole thing. I haven't had to physically throw anyone out this year. Compared to last year it was a weekly thing and helped me relieve stress.. LOL

Close to the ladies?? It's not what people think. It's a job. However, yes I have gone out with a few of the girls over the past 2.5 years that I have worked there.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> greekblondechic nice one. One things for sure if you worked there, I'd come to see you LOL.


----------



## Pitboss (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Pitboss.. I need a job



Well you would have to give me an audition first. Do you know how to use a pole???


----------



## once was fat (May 11, 2004)

Im a general manager for a large car rental company.  I oversee 7 locations and about 150 employees.  Eat a bucket of bolts and shit out a car.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

how 'bout that..another former IT guy...
now I am in real estate


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Do you know how to use a pole???



Let me get this straight, you're asking Greeky if she knows how to use a pole  

All I can say to that is daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmn


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

now, how can you say that, randy? get yer mind out of the gutter...
he just wants to knowif she can grind up against a hard pole.
wait.
he wants to know if she can slide up and down a pole.
no..wait...
if she can straddle a pole...
hmm..maybe you're right..


----------



## Johnnny (May 11, 2004)

greekblondechic I'm just teasing you.

once was fat do you have any locations in Montreal Canada? I'm looking for more work. As I said I get paid while working at home most of the time & then going in with the finihsed work & finding out what has to be done & so on. If you do maybe I could work there part time to fill in the days that I'm working at home & make more money. I usually take several hours at night to do my work after I go to the gym at around 5pm.


----------



## Akateros (May 11, 2004)

I have a Photoshop job, but I do print design rather than web.

I occasionally moonlight as a freelance writer and proofreader.


----------



## Johnnny (May 11, 2004)

Akateros do you work for a printing firm? I have a buddy who's been looking for a job as a pressman for almost 2yrs now.



Does anyone own any buldings such as office buildings or apartments or others? & if so how'd they get the cash for them & do you find it makes enough money? & are their any problems with the ppl who rent them from you?


----------



## Riverdragon (May 11, 2004)

real estate appraiser


----------



## LazyByNature (May 11, 2004)

Oracle database administrator (DBA) and developer.

Don't worry about myth of IT jobs being sent overseas.  Some of our low tech jobs such as call centers are being moved overseas, but more and higher paying IT jobs are being imported into the US.   

Plus, they may work for less money but our productivity is much high.  If they earn 1/4 of our salary but only produce 1/5 of our work its more economical to keep the job in the US.  Aside for the US tax/regulatory burden that is.


----------



## Spitfire (May 11, 2004)

Hey I want to work on Photo shop all day that shit it fun and easy all I have is just the shitty microsoft paint, which sucks. How do you gat a job doing that?


----------



## OceanDude (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LazyByNature *_
> Oracle database administrator (DBA) and developer.
> 
> Don't worry about myth of IT jobs being sent overseas.  Some of our low tech jobs such as call centers are being moved overseas, but more and higher paying IT jobs are being imported into the US.
> ...



LbN, IT jobs have been fairly flat in this country for some time now and there no where near the investment being placed in IT technology as there was 5 years ago. I think we have peaked in the productivity improvements and CEOs/CTO???s now want to run with the current technology for as long as they can to recapture investment costs. My own IT department was forced to justify their jobs and we were made to get my staff on direct billing as much as possible rather than put them on G&A and overhead where they traditionally belong. Many firms I worked with reduced staff, froze salaries and made do with less people and just worked them harder (the bonus for getting more productive). I agree however that this one small segment of computing that is not as prone to being imported than other software areas though. But when you look at the trends in large computing systems and custom software development, it is almost non-existent in this country anymore. I made a huge amount of money when computing took off in this country back in the late 70???s and 80???s. We were writing custom systems for everyone (Military, Nuclear Power Generation, Steel Production, Factory Automation etc. etc.). Now everyone just buys an off the shelf Microsoft or Oracle or SAP business system and plugs and plays. The only real work I see going on is customizing reports (which a secretary can pretty much do now with the tools that are easy to use). On occasion you bring in a consultant to tune the table rules and install patches. 

The WEB phenomena set us back decades in software engineering methodology and gave all professional SW engineers a bad name. All the self taught hackers convinced companies that they could cut and paste hijacked javascript and VBasic code all over the corporate sites and make it all work seamlessly. No one ever thought about the costs of maintaining that and the real issues of figuring out what the heck was being presented to the public for some of these huge companies. Content management is probably the next best and biggest possibility for the software developers. This means we do less programming and more information management and move up in the hierarchy of services and become even more abstracted from the real work under the hood. I am not optimistic about the direction of computing as it relates to stable jobs and think it will be near impossible to stay employed with any company long and everyone will degrade to consultants with no benefits, no regular salary that they can count on and be living out of suitcases flying around the country.

The quality of life we once counted on and the social stability of an 8-5 job m-f are fading rapidly in the software industry. 

OD


----------



## Johnnny (May 11, 2004)

All interesting & useful information.


----------



## LazyByNature (May 11, 2004)

OD, 

The last couple of years have been a bit slow for the IT industry.   But I think that it is more of a trend that will hopefully turn around this summer.

Think about the timing.   5 years ago the Y2K (so-called) problem was all the rage and companies were spending hundreds of millions of dollars on hardware and software.   Software companies had record profits and hired anyone who could fog a mirror, IT hardware companies had record profits, hired everyone, and boosted production to increase their inventory.   After Y2K, companies had all of the hardware that they could manage and the normal hardware refresh cycle was stopped.  Then there were all those employees hired to fix the Y2K problems and Y2K was past.  CISCO and intell and other IT hardware companies suffered poor sales and large inventories.   Then the IT bubble burst and things started going to hell.  Then September 11 occured and things got to hell.   

IMO the Y2K build up contributed to our current situation.  Budgets were thrown out of wack and the normal business cycle was skewed.   It looks like things are coming back around and the IT industry may pick back up.   

I think that you are right about content management being big in the near future.  Also consider healthcare IT as a up and coming area.   The combination of possible terrorist bio-attacks and the baby boom generation getting old (as dirt) will increase the need for IT solutions.   Of course some areas of IT are safer than others.  Network administrator, IT security specialist, and DBA positions usually require in-house people where as help desk positions can be set up where there are phone lines.

Only time will tell and I hope that the economy gets strong again because I tired of being where I'm at.  (As you can tell because I spend time on the web.)


----------



## Johnnny (May 11, 2004)

All interesting. I'm not that much into networking or databasing or anything.


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> now, how can you say that, randy? get yer mind out of the gutter...
> he just wants to knowif she can grind up against a hard pole.
> wait.
> ...



That's good Burner


----------



## austinite (May 11, 2004)

Career Army Officer
Part-time Personal Trainer
Full time Husband and Pop


----------



## Johnnny (May 11, 2004)

austinite what do you do in the Army & how'd you get into that?


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

Computer/Broadband/Network Technical Support
<Not just a job - An adventure>


----------



## Johnnny (May 11, 2004)

Randy how'd you get into all of that?


----------



## LAM (May 11, 2004)

voluntarily unemployed Hardware Design Engineer turned full-time gym ratt...


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

kinda funny...notice how many of us are / were in IT?
I belive OD has a valid point. The IT industry has reached a steady point, where after the rush several years ago to build systems and software has pinnacled. I believe we are in a 'maintain' state right now?
Living it here first hand in Colorado Springs. We can also thatnk that ass-wipe, Bernie @ MCI for ruining thousands of lives with his treachery, same as Enron.
We lost MCI (was 5k jobs, now significantly reduced)
Gateway left, Intel never really showed up...we were being called the next 'sillicone valley' 5 years ago. If you could spell computer, you get a job..now there are too many of us and not enough positions.


----------



## Johnnny (May 11, 2004)

Burner02 I heard about that. Pretty sh!ty.

Is anyone here involved in the Printing industry?


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Randy how'd you get into all of that?



Well Johnny...

I took some courses in electronic assembly, landed a job as a soldering tech, which led to a job repairing monochrome CRT computer monitors. From there I figured since I was repairing computer monitors I better learn more about computers.  Back then the technology had just moved from Commodore to Atari, then to the IBM PC 8088 XT computer line. I started by learning the basic fundamentals of how computers worked in general and just started playing with DOS. At the time it was like DOS 3.0 I believe.  From there I learned enough to get a job working at a computer PC manufacturer. That was the break I needed. From there it was easy. As a computer technical support rep working for a computer manufacturer you could easily keep up with the technology. With that break and the training that the companies I worked for offered coupled with courses at community college, I learned a lot. After the PC market started slowing down I went to work for a network router manufacturer supporting their DSL broadband routers and was able to learn all the fundamentals of TCP/IP networking, firewalls and VPN's. 

It is not all glory though, there is a lot of competition out there.
But if this field interests you, the best way to learn is to get your feet wet by diving in and getting your hands dirty. In this occupation and with the advanced ever-changing technology, if you are not constantly working with it and using it, you will find it difficult to learn. The saying applies, "If you don't use it, you will lose it!" That is a very accurate saying.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> "If you don't use it, you will lose it!" That is a very accurate saying.


Ain't that the truth!
I've been in an operations type job for some time (5 years)
my degree and certifications are worthless now..


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Ain't that the truth!
> I've been in an operations type job for some time (5 years)
> my degree and certifications are worthless now..



Yeah, by the time you earn your degree or certification in a specific technology these days, the technology is obsolete  

When the economy is down though these companies look for PHD's qualifications, but offer McDonalds salaries    It is these times where the competition is high where it doesn't matter what certification you have, it does help you stand out a bit from the other guy.   But like Burner said though, it is funny. You work so hard to get those certifications, but if someone asks you the same questions 6 months down the road that you needed to know to pass that certification, chances are you will not know the answer      Well I guess it's like any final exam.  You study for it to pass the test.  If you happened to delay on taking that final for say 6 months, you would be sure to fail it


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

u should go into used car sales..


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

Maybe New Truck Sales so I can get a deal on the truck that I want...   I want an F150 Lariat 4 x 4  with 373 posi fully loaded with the new 3 valve per cylinder motor


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

I don't care for it..to boxy. The top look cropped....

I got to drive my girlfriend's mothers GMC Yukon the other day...VERY nice.....


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

I love it.... You have to get in and drive it to really appreciate it.
One thing is that the Ford Trucks have been motor trend truck of the month for like 10 years.  That has to say something.   But the thing I like about them the most is the interior.  It is very well made in fact they designed it so well it makes you forget your in a truck.  You feel like you are driving a luxury car .    I have driven most of the competitions models and none compare in my mind.  But we are all entitled to our own opinion.  But if someone gave me a GMC, I certainly wouldn't turn it away


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

I drive an 01 supercrew...I like it..not the gas milage..but the truck itself is nice..


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Ford man here.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

u woulda loved the '70 mustang I saw on Sunday. A cherry, rebuilt 302 mustang...well done.
I wanna 03 cobra...400 hp outta the box...
vroom vroom..vroom vroom indeed!


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Cobra R.  They are the best   No stereo though


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

Now aren't we heading off topic here a bit?  
We are moving from occupation to dream vehicle


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Dream vehicle?  Mine is that BIG orange Explorer you like to make fun of Randy


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

I have a 2000 GT Mustang.... Loaded   White with Black interior  
Only 6000.00 miles


----------



## aggies1ut (May 11, 2004)

'60s AC Cobra.....may get an SVT Cobra after I graduate law school, but who knows? Lol, I'll have pay off loans.


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

I drove in an SVT Cobra.....   With the Supercharged engine it makes it fast as hell.   The one I was in was a 6 speed manual.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 11, 2004)

Whatcha got on your GT? I have a 2002 red GT with white decals on the rocker panels, K&N FIPK, JBA ceramic shorty headers, lowered on Eibach Sport Line springs, Flowmasters with cats, tinted windows, Mach 1000 audio system which came stock, etc.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Cobra R.  They are the best   No stereo though


the 03 cobra has the same specs...look them up...for not too much more for chip / exhaust and pullys, you can pump that car to over 50 hp....go hunting for honda wanna bes...


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

Aggies...

I paid my car off the 1st year.   After that I was laid off   At this point I haven't done anything to it.  It is just like the way I bought it.   My plan is to add the Eibock kit.  My windows are already somewhat tinted, but I want to make them darker.  I think it looks awsome with the dark windows with my white car and black interior.    Outside of that, I want to get a new truck so that will probably be all I will be doing to the Mustang.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

I thought u can't have tint on windows in Ca?
I was almost told by a CHP to take mine of when I was stationed there. Luckily, my car was still registered in Colorado.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 11, 2004)

Ya, I'm through with adding stuff to my car. It was paid off when I bought it. However, damn SoCal roads and drivers are beating it up. The next step is a different car when I have the money.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 11, 2004)

No, you can't have "limo tint" on the sides or front of your car. However, you can get the back tinted to a certain degree and the front partially tinted.


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I thought u can't have tint on windows in Ca?
> I was almost told by a CHP to take mine of when I was stationed there. Luckily, my car was still registered in Colorado.



I don't believe that the law bothers you for tinted rear side and back window.  It is the driver and passenger side and front window that they nail you for I believe.....   In any case I would check with the window tinting outfit and confirm that I am staying within compliance of the law.  I want to go as dark as I can within the legal limit.


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

Well Guys I think we successfully hijacked this thread


----------



## aggies1ut (May 11, 2004)

Cars are more fun to talk about than jobs.


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, but you need the jobs to buy the cars


----------



## aggies1ut (May 11, 2004)

But who wants to talk about the jobs. I'd rather talk about the "toys" you can get with the money you earn from your job. lol


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

Yes,  that's always fun


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

I want the new c-6 vette too....

of course, some schmuck won my powerball on Saturday....


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Yes,  that's always fun


yours?


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

Yes that is mine Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

gt? year?


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

It is a 2000 GT Burner


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

pretty snazzy


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Burner...

It is my first new car.  I saved my money for years so that I could at least say that I bought one new car in my lifetime.  

It seems though that when you buy a new car they seem to be a jinx or something.   You always seem to get laid off when you buy a new car  .   Then after that you have a new car,  you can't drive it cause you can't afford the insurance.  Isn't that ironic.


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

Well I think I'm going to go watch cops and then go to bed...
Talk to you tomorrow...


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Thanks Burner...
> 
> It is my first new car.  I saved my money for years so that I could at least say that I bought one new car in my lifetime.
> ...


I know how that goes!
I used to work @ MCI..go figure...
was making pretty decent $$...so I stepped up to a brand new, 99 4-runner....then contract was cancelled. Ended up taking a 4.00 per hour cut to find the new job....cut into my cushion fund pretty good..so took an ass-whoopin and got out of it...

later, Randy!


----------



## OceanDude (May 12, 2004)

Randy, a word of advice. Don't confuse "legally permissible" with "legally suspicious". In certain states the police use tinted windows  as the #1 marker for drug runners and can and will pull  such cars over randomly to check out who is driving. In FL they have make millions and millions of dollars nailing drug runners this way legally and it has all most always stood up in court.

OD


----------



## Johnnny (May 12, 2004)

Randy quite a computer history. I can learn some of that stuff, but I don't think I'd ever be able to do it as a career. I'm probably just going to stick with the photoshop work.


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Randy, a word of advice. Don't confuse "legally permissible" with "legally suspicious". In certain states the police use tinted windows  as the #1 marker for drug runners and can and will pull  such cars over randomly to check out who is driving. In FL they have make millions and millions of dollars nailing drug runners this way legally and it has all most always stood up in court.
> 
> OD



Ocean,

Very good point.  

I do know the difference, and in fact I was going to mention that as well...  It was an example of how a few people were arrested for drinking and driving as a result of tinted windows.   I didn't think that it was appropriate to bring up drinking and driving though,after Babsie's last thread .    But Yes, it does give the police just one more reason to pull you over.   

This is why my use of the word "Legal" was intended as a generic term meaning to stay within the law to avoid both of these circumstances. .


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Randy quite a computer history. I can learn some of that stuff, but I don't think I'd ever be able to do it as a career. I'm probably just going to stick with the photoshop work.



Johnnny,

You can do anything you put your mind to.
Don't ever let anyone tell you different. 

Photoshop is a good place to start.  There is a huge 
need for graphic artists out there, and it pays big money.


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I know how that goes!
> I used to work @ MCI..go figure...
> was making pretty decent $$...so I stepped up to a brand new, 99 4-runner....then contract was cancelled. Ended up taking a 4.00 per hour cut to find the new job....cut into my cushion fund pretty good..so took an ass-whoopin and got out of it...
> ...



I know what you mean Burner...  I guess you can blame that on Murphy's Law.    It does really suck though.

I wanted one of those 4-Runners myself way way back when, but after finding how overly priced they were I took that dream out of my mind.   They want way to much money for those things.  For the price they want, I would rather have a full sized truck (i.e.) Chevy Tahoo, or Yukon.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Randy, a word of advice. Don't confuse "legally permissible" with "legally suspicious". In certain states the police use tinted windows  as the #1 marker for drug runners and can and will pull  such cars over randomly to check out who is driving. In FL they have make millions and millions of dollars nailing drug runners this way legally and it has all most always stood up in court.
> 
> OD


That's bullshit that cops can do that.  Bastards.


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

RC,

I agree....cops can be devious pricks.   I watch them on TV and see how they setup those prostitution stings.... It is total BS how they bait those poor horny bastards with these sweet tasty female cops    The guys hardly speak to them and they are being arrested for solicitation of prostitution.   To me I think that is major entrapment and should be illegal. 

Not to sound like I agree with prostitution....cause I don't.
I just think that there is other ways to crack down on prostitution and drugs etc. not by baiting people like that.   If they catch them in the act of normal everyday act than that is different.


----------



## cappo5150 (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> It is a 2000 GT Burner


Randy, why doesn't your stang have the GT hood scoop.  It has the V6 hood like mine.


----------



## cappo5150 (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Is anyone here involved in the Printing industry?



Before I got into the IT Field, I used to do back breaking work for a printing company.  We printed everything from a BiWeekly newspaper to 4color posters, even books.  I absolutely hated it. You come home with paint all over your clothes and the chemicals we used to clean the presses with were deadly.  And the pay sucked big time.  Towards the end though was better, thats when I started using Quark Xpress and doing some layout stuff.


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> Randy, why doesn't your stang have the GT hood scoop.  It has the V6 hood like mine.



The GT hood scoop was a feature provided in 2001 cappo.  My mustang is a 2000.  Personally I like the 2000 hoods.   But I have known people with 2000 GT mustangs who have upgraded to the 2001 hoods.   

The main reason I didn't care much for them is that they were not functional.  The only difference between the 2000 and 2001 was the non functional hood scoop and the non functional side body vents that were added for looks only.


----------



## cappo5150 (May 12, 2004)

So your 2000 does not have the side vents either? I've never seen one like that.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 12, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out a way or where to drill a hole or something to make my hood scoop and side scoops functional. Oh well.


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> So your 2000 does not have the side vents either? I've never seen one like that.




Cappo,

Here is a photo of a 2000 GT Mustang (side shot).
I would show you mine, but I don't have a good side shot presently to show you..

As you can see the 2000 does have side vents, but they are not
as pronounced as the ones on the 2001 models.  Again, I personally like that better myself.  But some like the more pronounced look.


----------



## LAM (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I'm still trying to figure out a way or where to drill a hole or something to make my hood scoop and side scoops functional. Oh well.



I've been out of the Mustang world for a while but had several with the old Fox body style back in the day.

shouldn't there be some type of RAM air kit that utilizes the front air dam or driving light cutouts ?


----------



## cappo5150 (May 12, 2004)

Yes, something like this. Kinda pricey.  The new Mach 1's come with it included.
Shaker Kit


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

Cappo,

Yes that is an example.   The ones I would go with would be a kit from a Cobra or Rouche (did I spell that right?) Probably not, but you get the point.


----------



## austinite (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> austinite what do you do in the Army & how'd you get into that?



Right now I work in the Pentagon, I joined the Army right after graduating from college years ago and made a career out of it.  Personal training is pretty much a hobby.


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

No way... I want to work in the Pentagon!  What did you major in?


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, Can I work in the Pentagon too?


----------



## Johnnny (May 17, 2004)

I may need a career change & to completely start over with a 2 or 3 year program. 

My company or at least my divivision (not sure yet which one) is probably moving to Vancouver. Myself & my buddy whom I train with do all the Photoshop stuff for the division/company. 

He doesn't think anything will happen at the end of August & still thinks we'll have our jobs. But I've heard more & more from different ppl that either the company or just the division will be moving to Vancouver at the end of August.

For the past year & a half I've been looking for a similar job doing the same things. I haven't had one bit of luck. This is why I'm thinking of a career change. So I'll know what to take.

Part of the problem is I'm in bloody Quebec (I hope I haven't offended anyone who's from there on this forum) but they tend to want ppl who are french or speak perfect french. I wasn't raised here, I was raised in Toronto & was dragged here at 12yrs old against my will because of my Father so it's harder for me. I speak resonable french but I don't think that the employers would think it's sufficient. Also we don't have community colleges here which is really retarded, the whole educational system here is screwed up. They have mostly private colleges which cost $12- $15K for 1 or 2yrs for a program which is a bloody fortune & doesn't guarantee you a job.

I've thought about moving back to Toronto, but my Father, my girlfriend, & most of my friends are here. I do have a few back in Toronto. The other thing is living cost. I'm paying $600 for a 1 bedroom apartment. In Toronto it would be minimal $800 a month depending on the location.

I could really use some input here. I'm not really into or could probably do computer science or programming. I need something that will lead to available good jobs. I'm still probably going to take that personal training certification course though, but I need something else, something bigger. Thanks.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Get a lawn mower and go into the land scaping business   

Seriously, so many here have made it doing that.  But really you have to sit down and evaluate your strengths and fixate on them. I'm sure there are many thing that you can do Johnnny that your not giving yourself credit for.   In the mean time, don't worry until it is time to worry.  You may not even get laid off.  But if you think it is coming down the pike, update your resume and keep a positive attitude.


----------



## Johnnny (May 17, 2004)

Well basically other than several other office clerk jobs I had either during summer breaks or times I had no courses, this Photoshop job is really the only real job I've had.

One of my buddies in Toronto works for the landscaping crew of his father's landscaping company. & at times he wants out as he gets sick of it sometimes. Long days & working out in the 
30 degrees celsius heat/sun & doesn't have as much weeknights free as he'd like or that he would with another job. Plus he doesn't work in the winter & has to go on unemployment.

Believe I've thought about that business, sounds interesting but I don't think I'm suited for it.

But it's almost %99 going to happen from what others in the company tell me. & like I said I've been looking for another job this whole year doing the same types of things & there aren't any. I need to get into something that I know I'd do well & that will get you a good job & allow you to work your way up the ladder. But as for landscaping, I don't really know what else is out there that's hot for jobs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2004)

I am a PeopleSoft/Kronos functional master of the universe.


----------



## Johnnny (May 18, 2004)

WTF?


----------



## Johnnny (May 18, 2004)

I Are Baboon that doesn't help me at all. Thanks a lot.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> WTF?



You should put that in your signature.

PeopleSoft:  Human Resource/Payroll system
Kronos:  Timeclock software

I configure, configure, then configure some more.  End result is that people get accurate paychecks.


----------



## Johnnny (May 18, 2004)

I Are Baboon you really are a baboon. I'm asking for some advice & suggestions. All you've added is bloody hot air. Your name really suits you.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2004)

WTF are you talking about??  The first line in your first post was "Just curious what everyone's job(s) are?", so I answered.  

Piss off if you don't like!  I'll remember not to post in one of your threads ever again.


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> WTF are you talking about??  The first line in your first post was "Just curious what everyone's job(s) are?", so I answered.
> 
> Piss off if you don't like!  I'll remember not to post in one of your threads ever again.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_



HA, there are at least 30 people that responded to this thread the same way I did, so I don't what the fuck Johnny's problem is with my post?  Maybe he thinks I'm not really a payroll system programmer?


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> HA, there are at least 30 people that responded to this thread the same way I did, so I don't what the fuck Johnny's problem is with my post?  Maybe he thinks I'm not really a payroll system programmer?



Nah. You just have to get used to his sense of humor. 

He has none. 

How ya doin IAB??


----------



## Johnnny (May 18, 2004)

Pitboss are you saying that I don't have a sense of humor?
Well if you were in my situation you wouldn't be laughing either.

I Are Baboon you really are a baboon & haven't added any useful information, nor did you even say what your job was. Read my recent replies to this thread & you'd understand why you piss me off.

The last couple of replies I made were asking for advice & all you gave I Are Baboon was BS. Thanks a lot.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Pitboss are you saying that I don't have a sense of humor?
> Well if you were in my situation you wouldn't be laughing either.
> 
> ...



Your last couple of replies?  This thread is five pages long and I replied to your first post.  Why don't you get pissed at the 30 or so other people that replied to this thread?

And now the name calling?  Great.   

I'm done with you.  You're on my shit list and I have no more desire to interract with you around here.  BUH bye.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> How ya doin IAB??



Other than this thread, life is grand.


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Other than this thread, life is grand.



Awesome!!!!


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

I'm still working on the Light Rail


----------



## Johnnny (May 18, 2004)

I Are Baboon they have actually added some useful information, & a few of them recently have given some suggestions. Maybe if you read the last page or 2 you'd understand why you pissed me off.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2004)

Maybe before you came at me with the attitude I would have read the last couple of pages, but now I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Johnnny (May 18, 2004)

I wouldn't have come at you with an attitude if you didn't write those things that wasted space. If you took the time to read the last page or to, then maybe you would've added some useful & helpful information instead of wasting space. So for that you deserve my attitude. I usually read the last 2 or 3 pages of a thread so I know what's going & how to reply properly without upsetting anyone as you have.


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> I wouldn't have come at you with an attitude if you didn't write those things that wasted space. If you took the time to read the last page or to, then maybe you would've added some useful & helpful information instead of wasting space. So for that you deserve my attitude. I usually read the last 2 or 3 pages of a thread so I know what's going & how to reply properly without upsetting anyone as you have.



Dude you need to calm down around here. If you do read some of these threads you will note that most people around here joke around and sometimes post serious material. 

If this thread was so damn important you should have stated that with the first post... maybe something like "please help me. I'm 26 and have no idea what or where I am going in life. I need some serious ideas to what to do as far as workgoes, etc, etc"
But even that you'd get assholes like IAB and myself posting in a humorous way. 

Once again get a freaking sense of humor and stop acting like a 16 year old!!!!!!!


----------



## OceanDude (May 18, 2004)

I think he has found the perfect job actually - getting all the supposedly laid back pepople all agitated. Maybe there are some physchologists out there that need somone to create new clients out of the collectively calm and start driving those new clients their way. 

Now he just needs to figure out how to get his commission cut out of the deal...

-OD


----------



## aggies1ut (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Hey did anyone see a baboon in this thread?


----------



## Johnnny (May 21, 2004)

Pitboss 





> Once again get a freaking sense of humor and stop acting like a 16 year old!!!!!!!



One: IAB is the one being a child. Two: for me personally I do have a good sense of humor & joke around about other things. Three: But for me this is a serious matter as I & other ppl in my company will be out of a job come August 30th so I don't feel like joking around about this issue as I'm trying to get some ideas of where to go from here. So in regards to my last several replies, I'm not in the mood to show my sense of humor.

So back on track, does anyone here have some useful information to add? What fields other than science related, computer science/programming are hot for jobs & where I should take these programs? Quebec's educational system is all f^cked up compared to the rest of Canada & the US as we don't have community colleges, only private f^ckn' colleges that cost between $12-$15K for 1-2yr programs. Not an option.


----------



## OceanDude (May 22, 2004)

Johnnny, I didn???t know that Canada did not have public colleges and junior colleges. I would not like a system like that either.

Wish I could give you some optimistic ideas for jobs. I consider myself a realist in these matters. I have been saying for 20 years that the economy is artificial and the jobs in the US are phony and manufactured. The only thing keeping the jobsd going at all is government spending through taxation. This is not a political complaint so much as it is a ???system??? complaint. The way I see it and have been seeing it for a long time, we are all working for the government. They insanity of the system is the process.

The process goes something like this: create co-dependency and conduits of government spending (e.g. take a classless society and make through legislation as many classes as possible), manufacture protected classes, regulatory initiatives, laws, conflicts [internal and external], bigger government, licensing etc.); tax those that enter the workforce to serve the government (got to pay the piper); expand government and spending; call it economic growth; increase taxes; make more jobs etc. etc.

So once you realize that there are very very few ???real??? jobs to begin with and most are an artifact of government spending and taxation you realize the sobering reality that any job ties to this process is at the whim or competency of the political forces. About the only one that is not in this category are things that the government can???t change ??? birth-and-death cycles. This is why doctors are in such demand since a person will spend every penny of his entire life savings to live a little longer and to grasp at anything that has a glimmer of a chance of giving us an illusion of immortality. This is an economic principal and applies to food and clothing as well. A similar relationship exists with trial lawyers ??? especially those with assets that commit murder. They will spend every penny to stay out of jail and that is in fact the traditional charge a lawyer will require of a condemned ??? his life estate.

My advice is to try to find a job not tied to government spending or to become part of the problem and join the government. The government in this country has just about become the majority and will never vote themselves out of a job. Alternatively, if you are adventurous you can become an entrepreneur and try to invent a product or service or get into marketing of someone else???s ideas. But it can be a long time before you have any form of income and most in the category tend to be dreamers and not realize how hard it is to make it in a very competitive market.

OD


----------



## austinite (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No way... I want to work in the Pentagon!  What did you major in?



Well, there are very few window offices, and it's easy to get lost, but it's a cool place to work.  I was a math major in college.


----------



## Johnnny (May 22, 2004)

OceanDude I said 





> Quebec's educational system is all f^cked up compared to the rest of Canada & the US



OceanDude Canada does have community colleges.

I also said 





> we don't have community colleges, only private f^ckn' colleges that cost between $12-$15K for 1-2yr programs. Not an option.



When I said we don't have I meant we as in only the province of Quebec. Ontario (were I'm originally from), Vancouver, Edmonton & the rest of Canda do have community colleges.

It's just Quebec which is why I said our educational system is all screwed up & different compared to the rest of Canada & the US.
But thank you for your information it sounds about right. If you have any suggestions I'd apreciate it thanks.

austinite so what do you suggest I do? Like I've said in previous replies recently I have been doing photoshop work for a computer company & have been looking for a year for a similar job once I heard these rumors about a few certain divisions moving to Vancouver I started looking for a job at the end of last summer & have had no luck finding a similar job. So if I don't find something or any job for the time being & then get into another field, I'm going to be stuck without a "real" job.


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Johnnny, I didn???t know that Canada did not have public colleges and junior colleges. I would not like a system like that either.
> 
> Wish I could give you some optimistic ideas for jobs. I consider myself a realist in these matters. I have been saying for 20 years that the economy is artificial and the jobs in the US are phony and manufactured. The only thing keeping the jobsd going at all is government spending through taxation. This is not a political complaint so much as it is a ???system??? complaint. The way I see it and have been seeing it for a long time, we are all working for the government. They insanity of the system is the process.
> ...



OD, You're supposed to make him feel more optimistic about finding a job


----------



## OceanDude (May 22, 2004)

ooops... Like I said I'm a realist.

I did give a hint though: a cushy no stress government job with guaranteed raises and almost no chance of ever getting fired or  a trial lawer or a doctor.

OD


----------



## Johnnny (May 22, 2004)

OceanDude what type of requirements would one need to get a government depending on what job it is? I've always thought about a government job. But being in Quebec I'm not sure how possible it is with the whole french thing.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2004)

I'm a high school teacher and mother of 5.


----------



## austinite (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I'm a high school teacher and mother of 5.



Two great, challenging careers/endeavors.


----------

